# TSH was slightly high and super low



## Ihadcancer (Dec 3, 2015)

My doctor tested my TSH and it was just under 8 with a lab high norm of 4.6. He put me on 100mcg of Levothyroxine and sent me to an internal medicine / family practitioner. He ordered a retest six weeks after the start of the medicine and my TSH was .05 . His office called in a new script for 75mcg for me to start tomorrow.

I am surprised he didn't lower it more but I don't know anything about this. My husband has/ had a high TSH and he takes .25 mg and has for a few years with once a year testing.

Will this small change in dosage be enough? I don't have another blood test for 8 weeks!

Beth


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to have both Free T-4 and Free T-3 tested.

How do you feel?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did you go from no thyroid medication to 100mcg of Levo? That's a big starting dose. Ditto on the need for Free T3 and T4 testing to get a whole picture.


----------

